# Heizt eine Wakü das Gehäuse weniger auf als eine LuKü?



## Bluefire (12. Mai 2016)

*Heizt eine Wakü das Gehäuse weniger auf als eine LuKü?*

So,bin am überlegen ob ich in mein Be Quiet Silent Base 600 den Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 einbauen soll.
Mein Problem ist, dass es im Gehäuse recht warm wird wenn die GTX 980Ti volle Lotte gibt. Da war mein Gedanke, dass wenn ich den 60-80°C heißen Alpenföhn Hitzkopf über ihr gegen die kompakte Arctic Wakü austausche auch die Temperaturen im Gehäuse runter gehen müssten wenn da nur noch ein par cm großer Würfel auf der CPU sitzt und der Riesen-Radiator schön an der Oberseite des Gehäuses  die warme Luft nach außen transportiert. 
Momentan führt zwar schon mein Gehäuselüfter an der Rückseite die warme Luft der CPU direkt nach außen aber dennoch ist über der 980 Ti immer ein ca 70° heißer Riesen Kühler. Mein Ziel ist es so niedrige Temperaturen um die Graka zu schaffen wie nur möglich da eben die unter Volllast am lautesten ist. 

Lieg ich da richtig dass eine Wakü das Gehäuse wenige aufheizt als eine LuKü?

Bitte auch keine anderen Waküs vorschlagen wenn diese nicht bei max.  80€ liegen und besser als der Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 sind.  Will für den CPU Kühler all zuviel ausgeben.. bisher war ich mit dem 35€  teuren Alpenföhn ganz zufrieden. Sehe keine Grunde da +/- 300€ zu investieren... auch wenns ne Wakü ist.


----------



## mr2insane (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Heizt eine Wakü das Gehäuse weniger auf als eine LuKü?*

Was hast du denn für einen CPU ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nonamez78 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Heizt eine Wakü das Gehäuse weniger auf als eine LuKü?*

Eine Wasserkühlung hat oft den Vorteil (je nach Größe und Ausführung), dass durch die größere verfügbare Fläche die Hitze gar nicht in dieser Form aufstaut und man kältere Luft nach draussen fördern kann, als es sonst der Fall wäre. Zu dem "entsteht" sie nicht mitten im Gehäuse, sondern erst am Gehäuse Rand, erwärmt also keine umliegenden Teile. Insgesamt macht sowas Sinn. Je nach Gehäuse verliert man aber auch wertvolle Ablaufwege oder Zuluftwege, je nachdem was für eine Größe der Radiator einnimmt und wie man die Lüfter darin regelt.
Sollte man die Lüfter des Radiators mit der gleichen Luftmenge arbeiten lassen wie im Zustand ohne Radiator (oder mehr), so sehe ich in einer WaKü (egal ob AiO oder Selbstbau ab 240mm) nur Vorteile.
Dennoch steht natürlich eine 980 Ti in Sachen Wärme deutlich über den meisten CPUs, womit die größte Wärmequelle dennoch erhalten bleibt (also keine Wunder erwarten).

Schön wäre neben der Info über die CPU auch die aktuelle Konfiguration an Lüftern. Eventuell kann man hier noch ein bisschen optimieren.

Edit:
in deiner Signatur steht ein Intel Xeon E3 1231 v3. Der ist mit einem TDP von 80 Watt angegeben. Eine 980 Ti wird um die 250-300 Watt abgeben. Rechnet man jetzt "grob", so erzeugt die 980 Ti die ca. 3 fache Menge an Abwärme wie die CPU. Zu dem läuft in Spielen eine GPU schneller mal auf Vollast als eine CPU (auf allen Kernen).
Ich denke daher: "die WaKü bringt was, aber nicht wirklich sehr viel".


----------



## Bluefire (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Heizt eine Wakü das Gehäuse weniger auf als eine LuKü?*

Ist nen Intel Xeon 1231 v3. Nix zum OC'en... dafür aber Intel-Zahnpasta unterm Heatspreader 
Momentan blasen 2x 140mm Lüfter an der Front Luft rein und Hinten 1x120mm  Luft  raus.. da 2x140mm rein blasen dachte ich mir dass es nicht schlecht wäre wenn an der Oberseite 2x120mm oder 2x140mm Lüfter über die Wakü Luft nach außen befördern.  Ergebnis wäre dann 2x140 rein und 3x 120mm raus. Die Graka müsste immer schön frische Luft von der Front her bekommen die dann nach oben abgezogen wird... so die Überlegung


----------



## claster17 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Heizt eine Wakü das Gehäuse weniger auf als eine LuKü?*

Wie wäre es, wenn du einfach Lüfter im Deckel verbaust?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Heizt eine Wakü das Gehäuse weniger auf als eine LuKü?*



Bluefire schrieb:


> So,bin am überlegen ob ich in mein Be Quiet Silent Base 600 den Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 einbauen soll....


Das kann man machen, aber ich werde immer vorsichtiger mit den Kompakt-Waküs, weil es immer mehr undichte gibt.
Du kannst alternativ oben zwei 140mm Lüfter einbauen, dann ist genug Airflow möglich, je nach eingestellter Drehzahl.
Diese hast du auch vorne eingebaut: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die Wasserkühlung hilft natürlich dabei, die Gehäusetemperatur zu minimieren, aber Lüfter oben reichen völlig.


----------



## Flipbo219 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Heizt eine Wakü das Gehäuse weniger auf als eine LuKü?*

Guck mal hier ein Video das deine Frage grob anschneidet: 
Does Water Cooling your PC Also Cool Down Your Room? - The Workshop - YouTube 

Fakt ist auf jeden Fall, dass die Wärmeabgabe an die Umgebung diesselbe bleibt. Höchstens dein Airflow verändert sich und je nachdem die Wärme im Case.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## mr2insane (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Heizt eine Wakü das Gehäuse weniger auf als eine LuKü?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das kann man machen, aber ich werde immer vorsichtiger mit den Kompakt-Waküs, weil es immer mehr undichte gibt.
> Du kannst alternativ oben zwei 140mm Lüfter einbauen, dann ist genug Airflow möglich, je nach eingestellter Drehzahl.
> Diese hast du auch vorne eingebaut: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Die Wasserkühlung hilft natürlich dabei, die Gehäusetemperatur zu minimieren, aber Lüfter oben reichen völlig.



Es gab bisher noch keinen fall den ich mitbekomme habe, wo ein Arctic Freezer 240 ausgelaufen sein soll


----------



## Chimera (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Heizt eine Wakü das Gehäuse weniger auf als eine LuKü?*



mr2insane schrieb:


> Es gab bisher noch keinen fall den ich mitbekomme habe, wo ein Arctic Freezer 240 ausgelaufen sein soll



Hab ich bisher auch nicht gehört, zumal die Arctic ja wie einige andere auf ne Asetek setzt und die eigentlich nicht dafür bekannt sind zu lekcne (jedenfalls in der heutigen Zeit  ). Hab meine ja auch auf Empfehlung eines Kollegen geholt, der mit der A40 schon sehr happy war, ich jedoch wollt eine mit 140er Lüfis (die Cryorig setzt ja auf die 5th Gen Asetek, bei der Arctic weiss ich leider nicht, welche da zum Einsatz kommt).
Am meisten von Lecks hörte ich bisher von den Raijitek und Pendants, da meldeten ja so einige Risse. Und ein Kollege hat auch mit ner CoolIt Eco die Leckerfahrung machen können, da wurden die Schläuche nach nem Jahr sehr brüchig (was ich komisch fand, sah krass aus). Denke mal, dass man mit der Arctic genauso wenig "falsch" machen kann wie mit anderen Asetek Modellen 
Oder man greift halt gleich zu nem "grösseren" Modell mit Erweiterungsmöglichkeit, wie z.B. die Fractal Design Kelvin (wusst erst nicht mal, dass die erweiterbar sei, aber dem ist wohl wirklich so), Swiftech H220/240-er oder dann etwas teurer, die EKWB Predator. Auf lange(!) Sicht sind die den Aufpreis sicher auch wert (wobei die Kelvin S24 mit 113.- ja auch nicht sooo viel teurer wär: Fractal Design Kelvin S24), zudem hat man eben die Möglichkeit der Erweiterung.


----------



## Mercury82 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Heizt eine Wakü das Gehäuse weniger auf als eine LuKü?*

Ich hab das selbe Gehäuse und die selbe GraKa, dazu nen 6700k mit OC. 
Ich habe zusätzlich zu den zwei Pure Wings im Gehäuse noch 2 14er im Deckel (1x silent wings 2, 1 x tt riing) und einen 14er im Boden (tt riing) und habe null Hitzeprobleme. Hab sogar den größeren  TY 147 A vom Macho gegen einen 12" TT Riing getauscht, da meine CPU dank OC fast 10 Grad kühler läuft als "normal" . 
Ich finde die GraKa auch wirklich nicht laut, auf was läuft deine denn? Meine hält sich zwischen 70 - 72 Grad mit den Lüftern auf 60% und das einzige was ich höre sind die zig Gehäuselüfter, allerdings auch nur dezent.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Heizt eine Wakü das Gehäuse weniger auf als eine LuKü?*



mr2insane schrieb:


> Es gab bisher noch keinen fall den ich mitbekomme habe, wo ein Arctic Freezer 240 ausgelaufen sein soll


Das wäre nach einem halben Jahr auf dem Markt auch bedenklich. Wie wird es in fünf Jahren aussehen? Die verwendeten Materialien scheinen aber in der Tat tauglich, kein Plexiglas zu verwenden ist immer sinnvoll.


----------



## HisN (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Heizt eine Wakü das Gehäuse weniger auf als eine LuKü?*

Die Hardware erzeugt immer die gleiche Abwärme, also muss die Wakü genau so viel Wärme an die Umgebung ableiten wie eine Lukü.
Da gibt es keinen Unterschied.
Das gute bei der Wakü ist nur: Du kannst den Punkt an dem die Wärme abgeleitet wird z.b. ganz aus dem Gehäuse raus legen und sogar mehrere Meter von Deinem PC wegbewegen, z.b. unter ein offenes Fenster. 

Aber ansonsten wird der Raum genau so aufgeheizt wie bei einer Lukü. Nur das Gehäuse wird nicht ganz so warm, das stimmt in dem Zusammenhang.


----------



## Nachty (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Heizt eine Wakü das Gehäuse weniger auf als eine LuKü?*

Und die warme Case Luft schön durch den Radi super Idee


----------



## Bluefire (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Heizt eine Wakü das Gehäuse weniger auf als eine LuKü?*



Nachty schrieb:


> Und die warme Case Luft schön durch den Radi super Idee


Hmmm ja aber anders gehts bei mir eh nicht... Der Luftkühler zeiht momentan die warme Luft auch an. Die Idee ist das die Wakü die Hitzequelle von der Graka "wegnimmt" und auch gleich die warme Luft ausm Gehäuse transportiert.


----------

